# Bike Road Marshall ?



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 17, 2009)

I volunteered for the Ironman USA Lake Placid triathlon on 7/26. I was assigned the job of bike road  marshall. There is a meeting on the 25th to go over the duties, but in the meantime does anyone know what a bike road marshall does? 

Last year I just gave out water and energy drinks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I volunteered for the Ironman USA Lake Placid triathlon on 7/26. I was assigned the job of bike road  marshall. There is a meeting on the 25th to go over the duties, but in the meantime does anyone know what a bike road marshall does?
> 
> Last year I just gave out water and energy drinks.



Pretend you are a Blue mountain ski patroller and yell at people to slow down..


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 17, 2009)

Good on ya for volunteering! I am doing a Tri in September and can only imagine how difficult it would be to put on this type of event without folks helping out. Meant to volunteer for one this summer but just ran out of time for the ones that are close by.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 18, 2009)

Well at least I know I wont get in trouble riding backwards to root everyone on.  If I get pulled over by a marshal I am dropping your name.  You know HDP?  You know the guy from Austin Powers.  HAHA


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

How did it go HPD?  What does a road marshall do?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> How did it go HPD?  What does a road marshall do?



Sorry bvibert, I'm just seeing this. It went ok, but got a little boring. Basically you point riders in the right direction (which they already know) and tell people in cars how to get around by detour. Next year I’m going to sign up for a different job.


----------

